# E Drive Not Working.



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

Dear TSG:

Greetings from Manchester, UK.

I am unable to play DVDs / CDs, or to burn to the same, because the e-drive on my computer is not working.

The "Properties" tab on the Slimtype DVDRW SOSW-8335 disk is displaying the "used space" - as opposed to the "free space" - colours. The inserted disks are NOT full - they are blank and newly-purchased, fresh out of the wrapping!

Moreover, pre-recorded CDs & DVDs inserted into the laptop - an Acer Aspire 1644WLMi, running on Windows XP2 - do not play either. The computer sounds as if it is "fighting" to get the disks to revolve properly.

I have tried googling the above details, but with no luck. I understand that I may have to uninstall & then re-install the e-drive, but am unsure of how to do this, if it needs doing at all. I don't want to proceed further without good advice.

Can you advise?

Thanks.

Terry.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Press *Windows Logo *key + *Pause break *key the *Hardware *tab and then *Device Manager*....look under the DVD/CD drives and see if anything has warning mark next to it.

Let us know what you find


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

. . . just "CD Rom" and then the description of the e-drive as noted in my initial email to you.

Thanks for your fast response.

Terry.


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

All I am getting is "program not responding".

Help!

Terry.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Greetings from the other side of the Pennines Terry.
Can you tell me how you have managed to configure the laptop dvd/cd drive to appear as E please.


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

. . . . it just has always been E.

To be honest, I wouldn't know HOW to configure a drive!

Terry.


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Might be that the drive is bad. Go into Device Manager again, right click on the CDROM drive. Choose uninstall. When you reboot your system the drive will be reinstalled. Worth trying and it would be nice if it worked. But...


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

I tried it, but to no avail.

I am still getting the message "Program not responding" and "There is no disc in the drive" (when, of course, there is). The computer does not recognise blanks or pre-recorded CDs.

So: what do I do about a "bad drive"?

Terry


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

What program does it say is not responding, for example if Windows Media Player packs up it will say WIN Media player not responding. End task now etc.


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

If:
1. I place a pre-recorded CD in the computer:
START
MY COMPUTER
E-DRIVE (double-click)
it whirs, stops, whirrs, stops, etc. I then got a message in the My Computer Window saying Program Not Responding. I now get a list of the audio files waiting to be burned (which I obviously do not want on a pre-recorded CD) which won't burn anyway! (see below).

Note: tracks already ripped to Windows Media Player play fine. WMP is not, it seems, the problem.

2. If I place a blank CD in the computer and attempt to burn the 20 tracks awaiting burning START
MY COMPUTER
E-DRIVE
FILE
WRITE THESE FILES TO CD
CD WRITING WIZARD
NEXT
INSERT A WRITABLE DISC TO CONTINUE
THERE IS NO DISC IN THE DRIVE - PLEASE INSERT A WRITABLE CD . . . . ETC.
(when, of course, there IS one in the drive!)
it again whirrs, stops, etc., & eventually grinds to a halt. If I continue to try eventually I get a "Program not responding - end task now" message. What program I can only guess!

Terry.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

The cd drive is knackered Terry, it's time for a new one mate.
To test it pick a normal pre-recorded music cd in and see if it can play it.
If it can't which I suspect it won't then go into My Computer and right click the cd and explore it.
If it see's nothing then the drive is toast.


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in acknowledging your response, but I've had other problems with the computer & haven't logged on for days.

As I suspected, I have a bust E-drive. I take it that, in these circumstances, you send the machine back to the shop / manufacturer? Or is it better to get a reputable firm / person to do a home visit & fix it? At least that way I won't have to run the risk of losing the laptop in the post! I bought it in March, so the 6-month guarantee is over. What a pain! And I've hardly even used the E-drive. Is this sort of thing common in laptops?

I'll stop whining now . . . . 

Terry.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Drves are easy to replace in most laptops...just have to get the correct one....it's easier to replace in a laptop than a desktop


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

A 6 month guarantee!!!!!!!!! 
Jeez mate where did you get it, not PC World I hope.


----------



## Terry Sleeper (Jun 16, 2006)

. . .. and bought a robust external CD / DVD burner. Faster, reliable, sturdy. The hell with the floppy rubbish in the laptop.

(Belated) thanks to you guys for your help.

Terry.


----------

